

Are Entrepreneurship programs really worthwhile? - goodrebel

These are the masters programs offered by some universities.<p>It seems like they are giving far more importance to powerpoint presentations, market research and getting connected with the right people and industry than technology development. Most students in the program tend to believe that technology development can be outsourced.<p>In fields like pharmaceutical or some research intensive ideas that require large amount of money even to start the project, its fair to say that presentation skills, networking and other softskills are far more importance to get started.<p>But there are people who think even software projects can be launched with a good idea and good business skills without any single idea about underlying technology or program. They simply say it can be outsourced once we get the funding and spend lots of time on preparing slides, researching the market and getting connections in the industry. More than 1 year is spent on these preparations.<p>For me it looked like enormous waste of time when lots of work(software projects) could have been done during that time.<p>When I read HN, I see many advices like 1. save the money for 6 month and start working on the coding 
2. stick with the job and work on the project on weekends.<p>But I'm not sure if I have the expertise or experience to judge an academic program designed by reputable universities.<p>Is there are two approaches?
One is, jump start the project right away and get the money later to grow
Second, do all the preliminary work first get the money and start the project<p>or the academic instituitons are misleading?
======
aspir
Your assumptions regarding many entrepreneurship programs are correct. They
emphasize the presentation, rather than the products, and claim that
outsourcing is the de facto answer to technology development.

But not all are like this. Visit a few, sit in some classes, and meet some
students. Most, if not all, programs will let you do this. Some will insist
that you to do so. See what kind of people are there. You may encounter one of
the programs, or a group of individuals within the program, that insists on
developing a technical skillset.

Honestly, you'll more than likely find out that you could have saved a great
deal of time and money by simply working on projects yourself, or by getting
an MS instead of an MBA. Also, most business programs these days have minors
or inclusive programs to let people with tech skills take a few classes and
broaden their abilities anyway, provided that you are already there for a
degree.

